# Firearm Discharge Question



## Ballzey

Hi,

I have just recently gotten my LTC and have a question.

I live in a rural area in which my backyard is pretty much the state forest. I saw the law about how it is illegal to discharge a firearm is you are 500 feet or more to a dwelling. I was just wondering if it is illegal to go out in the woods to shoot a firearm at some targets with a sand dune in the background. This would probably be 3 miles away from the nearest dwelling. I would just like to know if it is illegal or not.

I will be getting a membership at a firing range but I dont have the money at the moment.


----------



## Ballzey

plymouth ma


----------



## Guest

I doubt you can shoot into the state forest either you would have to check on that.


----------



## niteowl1970

Ballzey said:


> Hi,
> 
> This would probably be 3 miles away from the nearest dwelling. I would just like to know if it is illegal or not.


This site is made up of members from all over the country. Such laws are commonly different depending on the city/town. A more direct and accurate method of getting the answer you need would be to call YOUR local PD and ask them.

I personally don't recommend that you go out and shoot in the woods because you don't want to put yourself in the position of having legal problems because you accidentally shoot someone taking a stroll through the woods. Your gunfire might also draw some calls to the PD and initially the meeting between law enforcement and yourself might not be so pleasant for you.

You can also try this site : http://www.northeastshooters.com/vbulletin/content/

Good night and have a pleasant tomorrow.


----------



## 263FPD

I wouldn't do it if I were you. It's not your private property you're talking about, it's a state Forrest. The town I live in, there are several people who can do it on their land. I am pretty sure they have got their blessing from the local police and the town government. Even though you do not have dwellings around you, it might present some problems. Get a gun club membership, you will be better off. It will only take one complaint for you to lose your LTC.


----------



## LGriffin

It's a ballsey move, but not a good idea.


----------



## Eagle13

It was easy to find knuckle-nutz.



> § 30-19. Hunting and Firearms.
> No hunting or firearms are allowed within any park or beach except for properly licensed
> hunters on Town beaches during the migratory waterfowl open hunting season
> 
> http://plymouthma.virtualtownhall.net/Public_Documents/PlymouthMA_TownClerk/Bylaws/Bylaws,%20Town%20General.pdf


----------



## rscalzo

Town ordinances do not control state parks..

Here is some statutes directly addressing target shooting in wildlife areas. the section is midway down. No idea if the area in question is a wildife area or not.

MassWildlife - CMR 321 3:00 Hunting

Wildlife area maps - Southeast Section
http://www.mass.gov/dfwele/dfw/habitat/maps/wma/southeast_maps.htm


----------



## Tuna

rscalzo said:


> No idea if the area in question is a wildife area or not.


Any piece of open space, huntable during a regular season will be considered a wildlife area or where wildlife can be found. Best bet is to stay off state land with a firearm unless legally hunting.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

Move to NH , we dont have such retarded laws:smug:


----------



## mpd61

Despite the wise-acre answers from some of my comrades here, I think you should just check these out and see what works for you...

Old Colony Sportsmens Association

:::WELCOME TO PLYMOUTH ROD & GUN CLUB - PLYMOUTH, MA:::

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:shades_smile:


----------



## OfficerObie59

mpd61 said:


> TO PLYMOUTH ROD & GUN CLUB - PLYMOUTH, MA:::


Albeit a lot of rules, but a nice club and well maintained. 200 yd outdoor rifle and 50yd pistol, and 24/7 indoor pistol range with a water trap for jacketed pistol and 22lr.

Whether legal or not, I highly recommend not shooting in your backyard. May not be legal per se, but it's your ticket to an unsuitable person label.


----------



## vttroopah

I'm sorry, what did he say? I was too busy shooting into my woodpile from my second story deck. :smug:


----------

